# Orange Lake Trip



## waffleglen (Jul 13, 2008)

Wife and I took a short 2 day trip and did OK. Lots of topwater action !!


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

dang is that treble hook buried in your leg?? nice bass


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like you had some fun but noticed a bit of a hook in the leg. Is that the same lure your wife was using ?


----------



## waffleglen (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes indeed that is a hook buried in my knee. When I knelt down to lip that bass, I knelt right down on that lure which was attached to a rod lying on the deck. Needless to say that was an interesting sight for my wife to watch. A lure and rod hanging from my knee and a 6 lb. bass in the water. She got the bass and I clipped the line from the lure. We got a few quick pictures and released the fish. I believe her most enjoyable moment of the trip was when she jerked that treble hook out of my knee with a pair of pliers.The hook came out no problem and we continued to fish.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bass. Bet that was fun on the ol trusty devils horse.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Love that devil horse...Thanks for the post. :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Real nice bass and some pretty water behind you. Where is Orange Lake?

Charles ( Pensacola)


----------



## waffleglen (Jul 13, 2008)

It's about 12 miles south of Gainesville.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that the world famous Orange / Localoosa in north central FL? Is it Wade Boggs or Catfish Hunter who owns the fish camp on the lake. Can't remember. It is an awesome fishery and has bounced back nicely in the last few year. Defiently a destination fishery!


----------

